# Pic of snow geese...



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, kind of :lol:










This was the national weather service radar tonight shown on some South Dakota tv stations. They figured the yellow/orange/red/pink blob seen between buffalo, sturgis, and faith was a major migration of snow geese. They tracked their movements from around Minot to the point you see here. I have heard of the Nexrad system tracking geese, but this is regular old weather radar...

Apparently the only precip that accumulated under the flight path was white, but not snow.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow thats cool.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Cool if you are south of the birds...not so cool if you are north of the radar imagery of the birds...

bye..bye birdies


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

My girlfriend is senior Meteorology major at UND. She says it is fairly common to see a "V" formation from hundreds or thousands of ducks and geese.

It's kinda nice knowin exactly when things might happen (fronts,snow,etc.) :lol:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I doubt those were snows....there is rarely ever any white geese of the Missouri River from what I know...there is nothing for them to feed on but you never know it could be.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

There is more stuff for them to feed on over by Lemmon.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I am also finding it hard to believe that blob was snows. Lots and lots of pasture land out that way.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I only report what I heard...


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think Strand would be a pretty good source on this and it seems to me it could very well be real.

At any rate, it's pretty cool.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

there are about 50,000 snows in the crosby area about an hour north of williston and 2 or so hours NW of minot. I have found all the snows to feed on the same things and honkers and ducks in that area...wheat fields.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've tracked geese on NEXRAD in the spring before, it's pretty cool to watch.

If the birds have no intentions of stopping until a couple states south, I guess they'd take the shortest route possible.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Dang it Strand! :lol: Gotta let everyone know about Crosby! I'm heading out there so hopefully I'll get into them!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh I would bet they were snows. That is the route that the birds thet go through CO on their way to NM take. I have seen many flocks of snows and other geese flying south well out west.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I know it isn't all that uncommon to see snow geese migrating over the Badlands in ND, so like chris said, if they weren't planning on stopping any time soon there really isn't a point for them to zig way east then zag way back west.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

True about the snows in colorado. Didnt say it wasnt possible, just saying they probably arent sticking around there long.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that must be a ton of geese to make a blob that big.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was in the Badlands hunting over the weekend and there were snows migrating over us all day.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: That woudl take tons and tons of geese.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was deer hunting in the ND zone straight north of there last weekend and we didn't see anything like that! we were out there on the fourth. We didn't see geese until White Refuge, and that was maybe 200 canadians? I don't believe that they were geese as well! To much open range out there! I was damn near to Buffalo (lost let it be known) and we didn't see any geese.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I live in Williston I watch snows fly over all day long when the wind is right. in the morning getting ready for work I here them flying over.


----------

